# fuel pump rocker arm



## extinctmake (Feb 8, 2011)

Okay, for the second time my screwed together fuel pump is leaking. Not cool since I spent about $100 to have it rebuilt a few years ago.

The dilemma with getting a replacement is the angle of the rocker arm. The fuel pumps I have found have a sharp downward bend at the last 3-4 inches of the rocker arm. These will not fit my 389. The end of the rocker arm on the fuel pumps that fit my engine has a straight or level angle at the end of the rocker arm.

Does anybody have a similar issue? Maybe I had been doing something wrong trying to fit the common pump with the crooked rocker arm. 

I'd rather go the auto parts store and buy the $50 replacement that will leak gas just as well as the $100 one I had rebuilt.


----------



## Roger that (Feb 6, 2010)

Looks like you have a 65 GTO. The pump you should have is an AC 6550. What you describe sounds like a 4512.


----------



## extinctmake (Feb 8, 2011)

It is a '65. I think a 6550 type pump you mention is closer to what I am describing. The last couple of inches of the rocker arm points straight out. Some of the others that resemble a 6550 appear to be a little different, but the picture shows a 6550 being closer to what I have. The Carter M4566 won't fit and it has a sharper curve at the end of the rocker arm.


----------



## Roger that (Feb 6, 2010)

Most parts stores can get your an Airtex 6550. It will have the arm you are looking for and the body of the pump looks similar to the original style but it won't cut it for concourse level.


----------



## rickm (Feb 8, 2012)

the carter m4566 does fit n function on a '65 motor. I have no problems with it and had no problems when I mounted it on the engine years ago.


----------



## extinctmake (Feb 8, 2011)

Yeah the Airtex one is available at O'Reilly's for about $48. It has been superceded by a Precision brand and it looks very close to what I have. I have thought about getting a rebuild kit for my pump, but I'm not sure how that chore would go. 

I have tried to fit the angled rocker-armed fuel pump without success. I'm not sure why it won't go, but I believe rickm when he states it worked on his engine. Maybe something changed when my engine was overhauled.

I'll likely make a trip to O'Reilly's soon.


----------

